# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Нужна конфигурация для прохождения  тестирования Профессионал

## Poluk

Всем доброго времени суток! Народ, у кого есть конфа для тренировки тестирования на "Профессионал" по платформе 8.2. Кто поделиться или если кто знает где скачать, буду благодарен Очень!)))

----------


## newmetoda

http://manual1c.ru/
Раздел ПОДГОТОВКА

----------

DEE_NSO (13.04.2015), mc1 (12.11.2014), segabu (26.03.2014)

----------


## Владимир566

Мануал1с закрыли. Говорят, существует архив с копией. Кто может помочь?

----------


## Семен2014

Именно по платформе? По платформе нет. Есть ERP, Зарплата 3.0, УПП и EYA все ввиде конфигураций встраиваемых в 1с-ку... если надо кому могу выложить...

----------


## SkaBoy

> Именно по платформе? По платформе нет. Есть ERP, Зарплата 3.0, УПП и EYA все ввиде конфигураций встраиваемых в 1с-ку... если надо кому могу выложить...


Добрый день ! Может быть у вас есть еще тесты по УНФ ? Если есть буду благодарен

----------


## AmatorAVG

> Именно по платформе? По платформе нет. Есть ERP, Зарплата 3.0, УПП и EYA все ввиде конфигураций встраиваемых в 1с-ку... если надо кому могу выложить...


Очень бы пригодилось, выложите, пожалуйста, по ЕРП...

----------

Ashandy (17.10.2018)

----------


## Семен2014

> Добрый день ! Может быть у вас есть еще тесты по УНФ ? Если есть буду благодарен


https://cloud.mail.ru/home/%D0%9D%D0...F%D0%BA%D0%B0/

---------- Post added at 12:04 ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 ----------




> Очень бы пригодилось, выложите, пожалуйста, по ЕРП...


https://cloud.mail.ru/home/%D0%9D%D0...F%D0%BA%D0%B0/

---------- Post added at 12:05 ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 ----------




> Есть ERP, Зарплата 3.0, УПП и EYA


Читать как Есть ERP, Зарплата 3.0, УПП и УНФ гребаный свитчер(

----------

tinkerbell (22.08.2015)

----------


## wotan88

Ссылки на скачивание нерабочие. Ссылка берется не из адресной строки, вы же когда вас просят дать ссылку на свою страничку в ВК не даете ссылку вида vk.com/feed правильно?

В облаке майла жми внизу кнопку "Получить ссылку", затем "Копировать" и вставляй сюда.

----------


## Семен2014

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2NYJ/iSKDrj6cZ

---------- Post added at 13:33 ---------- Previous post was at 13:32 ----------

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K7pS/k8VekaMxV

---------- Post added at 13:33 ---------- Previous post was at 13:33 ----------

первая зарплата, вторая УНФ

---------- Post added at 13:35 ---------- Previous post was at 13:33 ----------

тьфу блин. тоесть ERP и УНФ

----------

babyrin (05.12.2018), enter-it_1 (05.05.2020), freddy_kind (25.07.2016), IrinaDi (19.09.2018), ivprov (14.09.2020), ksa11 (05.01.2016), Pabkey (05.07.2019), rdilara (19.04.2018), rodinamat (20.11.2020), root7 (27.01.2019), segabu (30.04.2017)

----------


## tinkerbell

Буду очень-очень благодарна, если выложите по Зарплате 3.0 и УПП :)

----------


## derais

И мне плиз пожалуйста, весьма буду благодарен.

----------


## Семен2014

А пожалуйста
Зарплата https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HeHM/LdHWkExmw
И УПП https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FvMB/UWiNuUVww

----------

Alex66636 (17.03.2018), avm3110 (27.04.2016), babyrin (05.12.2018), CCCP_Konstan (22.08.2016), Cheine (06.09.2016), Cветлаана (09.11.2017), delphiassemble (18.08.2018), freddy_kind (25.07.2016), koresh555 (02.04.2021), ksa11 (05.01.2016), lekhaplaton (10.09.2015), Leya (26.01.2018), Pabkey (05.07.2019), pavbvrk (03.07.2018), rdilara (19.04.2018), root7 (27.01.2019), samara-profi (17.09.2018), segabu (30.04.2017), Svetlana_K (15.12.2015), tesska81 (18.05.2016), tinkerbell (22.08.2015), Vrednaia (20.02.2016), zerra (11.04.2020), Маруся18 (28.03.2016), Тихон80 (17.11.2019)

----------


## Kashey

А по бухгалтерии 3.0 нет тестов? Буду признателен.

----------


## Kashey

Может у кого есть тесты по БП 3.0 с ответами? Поделитесь, если не сложно.

----------


## Семен2014

http://1-exam.ru/main-page/1sprofess...riya-8-red-3-0
тут смотри

----------

delphiassemble (18.08.2018), freddy_kind (25.07.2016), samara-profi (17.09.2018)

----------


## Kashey

Спасибо, конечно. Но там только часть ответов бесплатна, остальное за денежку:(

----------


## Семен2014

Добавлю подготовку к УТ 11
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4uEV/DLD2o6Lnb

----------

avm3110 (30.09.2015), babyrin (05.12.2018), CCCP_Konstan (22.08.2016), freddy_kind (25.07.2016), koresh555 (02.04.2021), ksa11 (05.01.2016), lekhaplaton (07.10.2015), Leya (26.01.2018), Pabkey (05.07.2019), pavbvrk (03.07.2018), rdilara (19.04.2018), root7 (27.01.2019), samara-profi (17.09.2018), segabu (30.04.2017), Svetlana_K (15.12.2015), war-tushkan (09.10.2015), zerra (11.04.2020), _Banzai_ (08.01.2018)

----------


## lekhaplaton

Спасайте Нужна конфигурация для прохождения тестирования Профессионал Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения

----------


## dimonsvetlakov

а нету ли подобного по документообороту, рознице, бюджетированию, мсфо?

----------


## Семен2014

Забирайте все что есть))) в одной базе профессионалы по:

    1С:Профессионал по специализированным и отраслевым производственным решениям
    ERP 2.0
    WMS Логистика. Управление складом
    Бухгалтерия 8 (ред. 3.0)
    Бухгалтерия 8 для Украины
    Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8 (ред. 2.0)
    Документооборот 8 (ред. 2.0)
    ЗиК ГУ 8
    ЗУП 3.0
    Консолидация 8
    Медицина
    МСФО для ERP
    Платформа 1С 8.3
    По вопросам продаж программ 1С:Предприятие 8 для хозрасчетных организаций
    По технологическим вопросам
    Розница
    Управление небольшой фирмой 1.5
    Управление производственным предприятием 1.3
    Управление торговлей 11.1
    Управление торговлей для Украины (ред. 3.0)

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NEN7/82E9qyP2f

Скачал- скажи спасибо!

----------

Adras2015 (09.05.2016), aiki (12.05.2016), akmayev (01.06.2021), Alex Vit2 (22.05.2019), Alex1753 (15.06.2016), alex5013 (10.07.2019), Alex66636 (17.03.2018), AlGeNSoK (26.11.2019), ALPopov (29.05.2020), AndrewVI (07.09.2020), Anna91 (07.02.2019), Arisha_25 (20.05.2016), Ariva (01.07.2019), asumav (10.12.2017), avm3110 (27.04.2016), awson (27.07.2016), axamonik (16.08.2016), babyrin (05.12.2018), Bacchus (18.05.2016), badzela (16.06.2020), BladesoN (04.04.2017), bs_kamelin (18.01.2018), Buhalo (17.07.2018), canis.m.vy (15.05.2016), CCCP_Konstan (22.08.2016), chaldon (17.04.2018), Cheine (06.09.2016), chuvits (09.01.2017), Crazypress (19.07.2018), Cветлаана (09.11.2017), da111ik (26.12.2016), dekabrska (20.06.2016), delphiassemble (18.08.2018), Den904 (21.10.2016), denislihos (27.06.2017), devalsk (28.07.2018), dimadiza (21.05.2016), Dimcheg_ (27.10.2016), Dimitryas82 (28.04.2017), dimonsvetlakov (24.04.2016), diskorsa (06.04.2018), dk1 (08.06.2018), Doublecat (18.01.2017), dr.earl (09.06.2016), Dragonim (16.01.2017), DvaBk (30.01.2018), elastig (04.09.2016), ElzaErg (07.03.2017), enter-it_1 (05.05.2020), EV468 (29.11.2016), firan (21.03.2018), fonis (17.05.2016), freddy_kind (25.07.2016), freelog (11.05.2016), frid (28.06.2016), galina3685 (22.03.2017), GarikBrain (28.10.2018), Gentas73 (07.07.2016), George142 (07.09.2016), Glea (02.08.2016), golovt (11.01.2019), grizzlynet (19.08.2016), he3dewhuu (20.07.2017), hirohitosan (29.08.2018), Ilshat_2086 (11.11.2016), indoc (20.06.2021), Iriskin1980 (28.08.2017), itokan (16.08.2016), ItsAllRigth (26.02.2018), Ivan_12345 (01.09.2016), jame0 (11.10.2016), jan-pechka (16.11.2017), Jonik_joker (21.02.2018), kabantus (08.10.2016), kaif669 (20.09.2016), kamilj (05.08.2016), Karen1995 (28.10.2016), Kashey (24.04.2016), Kerbert (23.06.2019), kleps (01.02.2019), Koder (15.02.2021), koresh555 (02.04.2021), Kosmax87 (26.03.2018), Larco (27.07.2017), ldsre (12.08.2017), lekhaplaton (30.10.2016), Leon1234567 (25.07.2017), Leya (26.01.2018), ludoedka (03.09.2016), MaoD123 (13.05.2016), MariusUrsus (15.09.2016), mark2012on (19.10.2016), marwin2124 (22.09.2016), Maxxice (28.04.2016), minakova (18.01.2018), mixperez (31.07.2016), MrSoL (09.06.2016), muwa (31.08.2016), na1k (02.08.2016), Nalbiy (20.10.2016), Net.Bear (17.04.2018), newmetoda (24.04.2016), nick_akimov (20.07.2017), NicNameMine (21.01.2018), NikemanNixon77 (21.08.2016), nmeth (11.08.2017), noyajis763 (05.03.2021), no_spam (26.07.2016), Ola-la (26.02.2018), Olggolld (19.09.2018), Pabkey (05.07.2019), parfen18 (07.06.2016), pastillus (31.10.2016), pavbvrk (03.07.2018), peace work may (20.08.2016), petr.ryzhov (31.07.2019), PetrLvv (22.05.2020), pla (19.09.2018), podkova (11.11.2016), Poluk (25.04.2016), ppparkom (09.11.2016), Progman (22.08.2017), Pushast (26.06.2016), Qazw (16.08.2016), r.bozjukov (18.10.2016), Radkt (11.11.2019), Raffon (07.06.2016), Rasul97 (18.11.2018), rdilara (19.04.2018), root7 (27.01.2019), RoxsAndy (17.01.2021), rrr1372 (24.02.2017), Sacha_D (30.01.2017), samara-profi (17.09.2018), SimonAVZ (29.11.2016), smoothrb (20.05.2016), Solntsasvet (31.10.2017), Splashstav (11.07.2016), Stabilizator1 (28.08.2016), strizhhh (18.08.2016), T72 (15.01.2017), taiwanchik (05.12.2016), tesska81 (18.05.2016), TheSuperFester (06.09.2018), tinkerbell (26.04.2016), tirgl (18.06.2019), tmay (07.01.2017), tobiys01 (14.05.2016), Tonik992 (28.06.2016), troyan981 (05.06.2016), undead696 (05.09.2017), user060675 (18.06.2019), User_adm (07.06.2018), usru (21.08.2020), v0l0dya (31.01.2017), valeks3 (06.12.2016), vasiliy_09_05 (03.02.2017), VasMar (08.02.2017), Vasёk (21.09.2016), vist666 (26.02.2017), Vlanidos (02.06.2016), vova2312 (16.08.2016), Vovqa412 (29.08.2016), Vyacheslav_ (17.06.2019), war-tushkan (04.11.2016), wbp2 (04.02.2020), xen87 (09.12.2016), XPizza (02.10.2018), Yoneika (13.12.2016), Zakolka (02.02.2018), zalwet (11.07.2016), zerra (11.04.2020), zlatkiller (05.06.2018), Zloychaplin (05.04.2018), Zmey_GopbIH (10.05.2018), zurfik (10.04.2017), _Banzai_ (08.01.2018), АнтонDF (03.05.2016), вутшер (20.06.2016), Георгий_У (07.08.2020), ДимаГалакси (28.10.2016), димон122 (15.11.2018), Ирина_Е (11.01.2017), Леонид7 (17.02.2018), Ликнеп (28.10.2016), Порозинский (13.02.2018), РадикШаяхметов (26.09.2019), Сергей19800101 (07.06.2018), Тихон80 (17.11.2019), фцшя2013 (01.09.2016)

----------


## tata24

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у вас такая конфигурация с ответами для Бухгалтерии 3.0?

----------


## avm3110

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у вас такая конфигурация с ответами для Бухгалтерии 3.0?


В предыдущем постинге:
Бухгалтерия 8 (ред. 3.0)
Бухгалтерия 8 для Украины
Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8 (ред. 2.0)

Что Вас не устроило?[COLOR="Silver"]

----------

tata24 (28.04.2016)

----------


## tata24

> В предыдущем постинге:
> Бухгалтерия 8 (ред. 3.0)
> Бухгалтерия 8 для Украины
> Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8 (ред. 2.0)
> 
> Что Вас не устроило?[COLOR="Silver"]


Большое спасибо! Не увидела ссылку нужную(

----------


## Pushast

> Забирайте все что есть))) в одной базе профессионалы по:
> 
>     1С:Профессионал по специализированным и отраслевым производственным решениям
>     ERP 2.0
> 
>     МСФО для ERP
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NEN7/82E9qyP2f
> 
> Скачал- скажи спасибо!


Не только спасибо:) 
Расцеловать в обе щеки готова)))
Ищу по ЕРП кучу времени...
Теперь еще по новым вопросам бы найти -вообще супер!

----------

Eugenyd (06.04.2017), lekhaplaton (30.10.2016), shrek747 (09.04.2018), VasMar (08.02.2017)

----------


## Убыток

День добрый! 
У кого есть конфа по подготовке к профессионалу 1С УНФ 1.6?

----------


## pogoda74

Есть на Google Play для андроид тест с ответами "Управление и торговля" для подготовки к сдаче 1С Профессионал "Управление торговлей 8

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.admean.test1cprofut"

----------


## Cheine

Свеженького для бухгалтерии 3.0 нет ?

----------


## Dragonim

В поиске вопросы и ответы по 1С Профессионал ERP 2.1

----------


## info1c77

Удобная программа для подготовке к сертификационному экзамену ERP 2.1

https://depositfiles.com/files/inzk5hwdu

----------

Jgalla (12.12.2016), root7 (27.01.2019), T72 (15.01.2017)

----------


## info1c77

Программа для подготовке к сертификационному экзамену Бухгалтерия 3.0

http://depositfiles.com/files/ghhrsjju4

----------

root7 (27.01.2019), _Banzai_ (08.01.2018)

----------


## testprof

Есть актуальная база для подготовки к тестированию Профессионал с тестами за 2017 год, если кому нужна пишите на profquest@mail.ru

----------

max_rzn (11.05.2018), olga-bionda (04.07.2018)

----------


## mofo

По ссылке база для подготовки.
Все вопросы/ответы взяты с сайта dist.edu.1c.ru
База содержит тесты:
1С ERP Управление предприятием 2.2
1С Бухгалтерия 8
1С Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
1С Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8
1С Бюджетная отчетность 8
1С Документооборот 8 (Ред. 2.1)
1С Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения 8
1С Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (Ред. 3.1)
1С Колледж
1С Консолидация 8
1С Общеобразовательное учреждение
1С Предприятие 8. WMS Логистика. Управление складом
1С Предприятие 8. Управление строительной организацией
1С Профессионал по специализированным и отраслевым производственным решениям
1С Розница 8
1С Университет ПРОФ
1С Управление небольшой фирмой 8
1С Управление производственным предприятием 8
1С Управление торговлей 8 (Ред. 11.2)
1С Управление холдингом 8
МСФО для ERP
на знание основных возможностей прикладных решений линейки 1С Медицина
на знание основных механизмов и возможностей платформы 1С Предприятия 8
на знание особенностей и применение бюджетирования в прикладных решениях системы 1С Предприятие 8
на знание особенностей реализации и применения МСФО в прикладных решениях системы 1С Предприятие 8
По вопросам продаж программ 1С Предприятие 8 для хозрасчетных организаций
По технологическим вопросам
Эксплуатация информационных систем

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lgjqjlg7y03b5gu/prof.dt?dl=0

----------

1c_dealer (30.05.2017), 445132352 (08.12.2017), 63078096 (05.09.2017), aiki (06.06.2017), Akbono (21.12.2019), Alex Shepard (18.04.2017), Alex Vit2 (22.05.2019), alex5013 (10.07.2019), alexspiter (18.01.2018), alixir (07.11.2019), alkurto (15.11.2018), ALPopov (29.05.2020), Andrei.2317 (24.02.2018), Andy_NTG (07.01.2018), anna_v (14.02.2019), antigene (22.04.2020), anton10185603 (20.04.2018), Anton_33 (05.11.2017), Ariva (01.07.2019), awerth (19.12.2019), Azimut99 (02.08.2018), babyrin (05.12.2018), baglai7 (02.03.2018), Barsss (20.09.2018), bng (09.04.2020), Boorij13 (17.07.2018), cavis (16.07.2019), cheb73 (09.05.2017), Cheri (06.01.2018), Damates (15.08.2018), dannan2 (22.10.2019), delphiassemble (18.08.2018), Dimano o Mano (14.01.2019), din6065 (20.07.2017), DvaBk (30.01.2018), EbyMixa (15.06.2020), evgtech (04.12.2019), fantomrik (12.01.2019), Gendos-7 (02.05.2020), Glea (26.05.2017), Hello1C (09.04.2018), indoc (20.06.2021), intNaked (19.04.2017), Iriskin1980 (05.03.2018), ItsAllRigth (26.02.2018), kamilj (19.07.2018), Kellhus (14.02.2018), koresh555 (02.04.2021), kostya999 (27.06.2018), Latim (13.04.2017), Leya (26.01.2018), Lokli (24.11.2017), masaj07 (25.12.2017), max_rzn (11.05.2018), melnikov83 (22.01.2019), miksla (19.08.2020), mixperez (12.04.2017), muwa (16.04.2017), nagimo (23.12.2017), nik_niz (28.11.2017), nosferatudima (28.07.2020), OlehOk (11.01.2018), orloffnik (21.04.2017), petr.ryzhov (31.07.2019), Philimoon (05.05.2017), ProgZah (06.05.2019), rakekc (24.01.2018), rank (14.07.2018), rearm (13.05.2020), rezig321 (23.02.2021), romhik (25.02.2018), root7 (27.01.2019), samr27 (20.06.2019), sanek0607 (13.07.2019), Sato Souma (18.05.2017), savchenkodenis (20.04.2017), SergKz (28.03.2018), snood (27.03.2018), ssid12 (29.10.2019), tdenz2000 (07.02.2020), teves (12.02.2020), The_One (03.07.2017), turich79 (06.07.2018), udraya (30.06.2020), User_adm (23.05.2018), v1i2l3 (13.04.2017), vad518 (06.04.2021), vadim_a80 (17.02.2020), valkery (22.01.2019), vet00lya (06.03.2018), Vitakam (19.09.2018), vre (09.01.2018), xapta.serg (10.11.2017), Xpamov (16.03.2021), Zloychaplin (05.04.2018), Zts (18.04.2021), Александра. (23.01.2018), Бездельник (29.12.2019), Вааася (23.11.2017), Валера337 (08.11.2021), димон122 (15.11.2018), Игрок_ (19.04.2019), Оксана965 (19.08.2018)

----------


## mixperez

А база как давно спарсена? ЗУП 3.1 уже актуальные ответы по новому тесту?

----------


## mofo

На прошлой неделе

----------


## mixperez

Cool !!!  Спасибо большое!

----------


## Pushast

А что, ERP у нас уже по 2.2 сертификация?!

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------

Катяяяяяя (20.12.2017)

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## seagull79

> По ссылке база для подготовки.
> Все вопросы/ответы взяты с сайта dist.edu.1c.ru
> База содержит тесты:
> 1С ERP Управление предприятием 2.2
> 1С Бухгалтерия 8
> 1С Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
> 1С Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8
> 1С Бюджетная отчетность 8
> 1С Документооборот 8 (Ред. 2.1)
> ...


Поднял эту базу. Это оболочка для тестирования. А где сами вопросы? База тестов пустая.

----------

klad7777777 (21.08.2017)

----------


## mofo

> Поднял эту базу. Это оболочка для тестирования. А где сами вопросы? База тестов пустая.


А курс выбрали?

----------

iDmitry (06.02.2018), klad7777777 (21.08.2017)

----------


## mixperez

> Поднял эту базу. Это оболочка для тестирования. А где сами вопросы? База тестов пустая.



https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JymL/o6cM1a8Hj

Ну вот тут посмотри =) Я не знаю, ту не смотрел. Эта с актуальными ответами. И по УТ 11.3 и по ERP 2.2 и ЗУП 3.1 - все уже тут

----------

Admitry (15.09.2017), Alex Vit2 (22.05.2019), Anton_33 (05.11.2017), babyrin (05.12.2018), HPDX2300 (21.01.2019), klad7777777 (21.08.2017), koresh555 (02.04.2021), Leya (26.01.2018), nmeth (11.08.2017), root7 (27.01.2019)

----------


## nmeth

к сожалению, там УТ 11.2 :(

----------


## info1c77

Удобная программа «Универсальный тест» с загрузкой баз тестов из интернета, для подготовки и тестирования специалистов к сертификационным экзаменам по различным направлениям и конфигурациям.

«Платформа 8.3»
«Бухгалтерия 8 (Ред. 3.0)»
«Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (Ред. 3.1)»
«Управление торговлей 8 (Ред. 11.2)»
«ERP Управление предприятием (Ред. 2.2)»
«Управление производственным предприятием 8 (Ред. 1.3) »

https://dfiles.ru/files/db2yjhhpv

----------

chaldon (17.04.2018)

----------


## wano37

Ищу ответы на профа по эксплуатации.

wano37@yandex.ru

----------


## twiny

в конфигурации тестирование ответы неверные, по крайней мере для ут 11.2 точно

----------


## Vadx25

Добрый день. У кого есть тесты для подготовки к 1С профессионал по платформе 8.3 
Напишите на почту vadx25@gmail.com.

----------


## levin01

Windows верещит и ругается на программку

----------


## levin01

> Удобная программа «Универсальный тест» с загрузкой баз тестов из интернета, для подготовки и тестирования специалистов к сертификационным экзаменам по различным направлениям и конфигурациям.
> 
> «Платформа 8.3»
> «Бухгалтерия 8 (Ред. 3.0)»
> «Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (Ред. 3.1)»
> «Управление торговлей 8 (Ред. 11.2)»
> «ERP Управление предприятием (Ред. 2.2)»
> «Управление производственным предприятием 8 (Ред. 1.3) »
> 
> https://dfiles.ru/files/db2yjhhpv


Вот к этому

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

 - Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт»
 - Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.2 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.2
 - Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
 - Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
 - Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
 - Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
 - Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
 - Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
 - Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
 - Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
 - Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
 - Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
 - Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
 - Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
 - Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
 - Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
 - Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
 - УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
 - Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
 - Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
 - Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
 - Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки
 - Онлaйн-курc "Подготовка к 1С:Специалист (Белоусов, 2017)


Видеокурсы Павла Чистова, 14 Гб (все считаются как один курс):
 - Введение в конфигурирование
 - Решение оперативных задач
 - Решение бухгалтерских задач
 - Расчетные механизмы
 - Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 8.2
 - СКД
 - Запросы
 - Управляемые блокировки в системе 1С Предприятие 8.3
 - Бизнес-процессы и задачи в системе 1С Предприятие 8
 - Основы бухгалтерского учета
 - Немного о ЗУП 3.0

Все курсы на "Облако Майл.ру".

Кроме этого, есть база 1С по подготовке к 1С:Профессионал по следующим направлениям:

1С ERP Управление предприятием 2.2
1С Бухгалтерия 8
1С Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
1С Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8
1С Бюджетная отчетность 8
1С Документооборот 8 (Ред. 2.1)
1С Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения 8
1С Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (Ред. 3.1)
1С Колледж
1С Консолидация 8
1С Общеобразовательное учреждение
1С Предприятие 8. WMS Логистика. Управление складом
1С Предприятие 8. Управление строительной организацией
1С Профессионал по специализированным и отраслевым производственным решениям
1С Розница 8
1С Университет ПРОФ
1С Управление небольшой фирмой 8
1С Управление производственным предприятием 8
1С Управление торговлей 8 (Ред. 11.2)
1С Управление холдингом 8
МСФО для ERP
на знание основных возможностей прикладных решений линейки 1С Медицина
на знание основных механизмов и возможностей платформы 1С Предприятия 8
на знание особенностей и применение бюджетирования в прикладных решениях системы 1С Предприятие 8
на знание особенностей реализации и применения МСФО в прикладных решениях системы 1С Предприятие 8
По вопросам продаж программ 1С Предприятие 8 для хозрасчетных организаций
По технологическим вопросам
Эксплуатация информационных систем

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

Кстати, кто хочет, может поздравить - по ERP только что сдал, начал готовиться по технологическим вопросам, это насчет Профессионала. Сдал 14 из 14

----------


## Ola-la

Спасибо))))!!!!

----------


## gebugo

Вот здесь проработанные ответы по многим тестам http://dropmefiles.com/ErpZQ

----------


## Вааася

:good: Спасибо

----------


## Вааася

> Вот здесь проработанные ответы по многим тестам http://dropmefiles.com/ErpZQ


Спасибо. Особенно за тесты  по Беларуси. и за работу. 
из пожеланий: прилепить картинок и более читабельно )

----------


## edu

кто-нибудь занимался по курсу Андрей Бурмистров\Ускорение и оптимизация на 1С, там у него есть ДЕМО база, но она какая-то недоделанная, пытаюсь собрать как у него ввидео показано, но неполучается. И в описании нет ничего, какая версия платформы и т.д. Если кто занимался и есть рабочая база скинте плиз. Т.К. больше ничего не нашел из безПлатных )))

----------


## Вааася

> кто-нибудь занимался по курсу Андрей Бурмистров\Ускорение и оптимизация на 1С, там у него есть ДЕМО база, но она какая-то недоделанная, пытаюсь собрать как у него ввидео показано, но неполучается. И в описании нет ничего, какая версия платформы и т.д. Если кто занимался и есть рабочая база скинте плиз. Т.К. больше ничего не нашел из безПлатных )))


вы про этот  курс http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/1c-v8/optimization/?

----------


## Вааася

> кто-нибудь занимался по курсу Андрей Бурмистров\Ускорение и оптимизация на 1С, там у него есть ДЕМО база, но она какая-то недоделанная, пытаюсь собрать как у него ввидео показано, но неполучается. И в описании нет ничего, какая версия платформы и т.д. Если кто занимался и есть рабочая база скинте плиз. Т.К. больше ничего не нашел из безПлатных )))


вы про этот  курс http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/1c-v8/optimization/ говорите?

----------


## edu

да это он

----------


## edu

да, этот курс он самый, подготовка на 1с эксперта

----------


## Вааася

Плохо читаете:) в описании: "Программы, необходимые для прохождения курса

Обязательные:

·         Клиент-серверный вариант 1С:Предприятие 8.3

·         MS SQL Server, желательно версия 2012 или выше

·         SQL Profiler (входит в состав MS SQL Server, но не входит в состав SQL Server Express)

Желательные, но не обязательные:

·         Конфигурация «Центр управления производительностью (ЦУП)», желательно версия 2.0.15 или выше

·         Конфигурация «Тест-центр», желательно версия 2.0.15 или выше" (с)

саму демку могу залить вечером, когда буду дома. (где-то в промежутке 20.00-23.00 по Москве)

----------


## edu

если можно, залей, но это та демка на которой он все делает, там разные замеры, если эта демка тогда, да.
еще вопрос, а еще есть что нить по 1с эксперта, а то мало что есть в сети по эксперту. У меня есть сылка на 200 гигов видео на 1С, ну это сбборка отличная. ПОДЕЛИМСЯ )

----------


## edu

если можно, залей, но это та демка на которой он все делает, там разные замеры, если эта демка тогда, да.
еще вопрос, а еще есть что нить по 1с эксперта, а то мало что есть в сети по эксперту. У меня есть сылка на 200 гигов видео на 1С, ну это сбборка отличная. ПОДЕЛИМСЯ )

----------


## edu

нужна та демка в которую он объединяет с БСП, ничего неполучается, хоЦа очень хоЦа

----------


## Вааася

ну, тут хз знает что за демка, но 438 метров весит, дата ее последнего изменения 25.11.2015.  Курс был выпущен в 2016.  Есть еще в доп. модулях запросы-скрипты-обработки. Да и весь курс, пожалуй, целиком.
Это, единственное, наверное, что есть по эксперту в полной мере.
Еще "Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2 " тоже какой-то эксперт )))))
Ссылка, конечно, интересная. Что имеенно в нее входит?

----------


## edu

да скинь эти 438 метров и доп.модули, и еще по спецу если мона, но если это от Чистова то эта у мна есть, от туда же с этого торента )))
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
см. личку

----------


## edu

да скинь эти 438 метров и доп.модули, и еще по спецу если мона, но если это от Чистова то эта у мна есть, от туда же с этого торента )))
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
см. личку

----------


## Вааася

> да скинь эти 438 метров и доп.модули, и еще по спецу если мона, но если это от Чистова то эта у мна есть, от туда же с этого торента )))
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> см. личку


матиреалы по курсу ускорение и оптимизация: https://yadi.sk/d/Fv0SGP0h3T3uEH

----------


## Вааася

> да скинь эти 438 метров и доп.модули, и еще по спецу если мона, но если это от Чистова то эта у мна есть, от туда же с этого торента )))
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> см. личку


матиреалы по курсу ускорение и оптимизация: https://yadi.sk/d/Fv0SGP0h3T3uEH

----------


## Giotto

> кто-нибудь занимался по курсу Андрей Бурмистров\Ускорение и оптимизация на 1С, там у него есть ДЕМО база, но она какая-то недоделанная, пытаюсь собрать как у него ввидео показано, но неполучается. И в описании нет ничего, какая версия платформы и т.д. Если кто занимался и есть рабочая база скинте плиз. Т.К. больше ничего не нашел из безПлатных )))


В базу нужно внедрить подсистему "Оценка производительности". Я могу дать ссылку на свою базу, я внедрил БСП 2.1, старенькая, но вроде все работает

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Ztq/B55uifLNN

----------


## mofo

Обновил базу с тестами на 18.03.2018.
Все вопросы/ответы взяты с сайта dist.edu.1c.ru 
В базе профы:

1СERP Управление предприятием 2.2
1СERP Управление предприятием 2.4
1СБухгалтерия 8
1СБухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
1СБухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8
1СБюджетная отчетность 8
1СДокументооборот 8 (Ред. 2.1)
1СЗарплата и кадры государственного учреждения 8
1СЗарплата и управление персоналом 8 (Ред. 3.1)
1СКолледж
1СКонсолидация 8
1СОбщеобразовательное учреждение
1СПредприятие 8. WMS Логистика. Управление складом
1СПрофессионал по специализированным и отраслевым производственным решениям
1СРозница 8
1СУниверситет ПРОФ
1СУправление нашей фирмой 8
1СУправление производственным предприятием 8
1СУправление торговлей 8 (Ред. 11.3)
1СУправление холдингом 8
МСФО в 1СУправление холдингом
МСФО для ERP
на знание основных возможностей прикладных решений линейки 1СМедицина
на знание основных механизмов и возможностей платформы 1СПредприятия 8
на знание особенностей и применение бюджетирования в прикладных решениях системы 1СПредприятие 8
на знание особенностей реализации и применения МСФО в прикладных решениях системы 1СПредприятие 8
По вопросам продаж программ 1СПредприятие 8 для хозрасчетных организаций
По технологическим вопросам
Продажи для начинающего сотрудника небольшой фирмы 1СФранчайзи
УСО в ERP
Эксплуатация информационных систем

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3028xtlpb7..._03_18.dt?dl=0

P.S. т.к. было много вопросов от тех, кто не мог в базе найти тесты, напишу тут сразу: чтобы отобразились тесты, нужно выбрать курс.

----------

brnchnk (20.03.2018), Klayc (19.03.2018), Kosmax87 (26.03.2018), Mortymerius (26.03.2018), muwa (04.04.2018), petr.ryzhov (31.07.2019), roche (26.03.2018), SAD777 (22.03.2018), Svet7 (21.03.2018), Zmey_GopbIH (10.05.2018)

----------


## roche

> Обновил базу с тестами на 18.03.2018.
> Все вопросы/ответы взяты с сайта dist.edu.1c.ru 
> 
> P.S. т.к. было много вопросов от тех, кто не мог в базе найти тесты, напишу тут сразу: чтобы отобразились тесты, нужно выбрать курс.


изучаю бухгалтерию 3, в тесте попадаются ошибки. Сравниваю с предыдущей версией базы и не совпадают ответы на некоторые вопросы.

----------


## mofo

> изучаю бухгалтерию 3, в тесте попадаются ошибки. Сравниваю с предыдущей версией базы и не совпадают ответы на некоторые вопросы.


Пишите примеры, посмотрю

----------


## mofo

> изучаю бухгалтерию 3, в тесте попадаются ошибки. Сравниваю с предыдущей версией базы и не совпадают ответы на некоторые вопросы.


Пишите примеры, посмотрю

----------


## roche

> Пишите примеры, посмотрю


04.94
05.20
05.22
05.27
05.41

пока смотрю 5-4 темы

----------


## mofo

Посмотрел, сейчас правильные, которые в последней базе, по крайней мере на dist.edu.1c.ru так.
Скорее всего, поменяли ответы. Сейчас никак не проверить, какие раньше на сайте ответы были.

----------


## roche

и в 4 теме в бухгалтерии8 в книге 112 тестов, а в вашей конфигурации только 99

----------


## mofo

> и в 4 теме в бухгалтерии8 в книге 112 тестов, а в вашей конфигурации только 99


Спасибо, что заметили ошибку. Тесты обновил, больше 99 вопросов только в:
"1С Бухгалтерия 8" - "04.Учет денежных средств": 112 вопросов
"на знание основных механизмов и возможностей платформы 1СПредприятия 8" - "10.Интерфейсные механизмы" - 128 вопросов

Базу обновил на 29.03:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ar1ac7e0od..._03_29.dt?dl=0

----------

Alex Vit2 (22.05.2019), Alexander13 (20.10.2018), Ariva (01.07.2019), babyrin (05.12.2018), BarbaraR (26.05.2020), Beastia (23.05.2018), brnchnk (02.04.2018), chaldon (17.04.2018), defog (17.04.2018), Dinchic (25.09.2018), DvaBk (31.05.2018), Enisej2017 (04.04.2018), IrinaDi (19.09.2018), lidfut (09.04.2018), Lokli (14.05.2018), MeSoft (08.06.2018), mfderr (05.04.2018), muwa (04.04.2018), NemetsXXL (13.04.2018), Pabkey (05.07.2019), roche (31.03.2018), root7 (27.01.2019), Somaha (17.04.2018), Tamantsev (02.04.2018), texnion (06.06.2018), vova2312 (05.04.2018), zerra (11.04.2020), Zlata18 (28.04.2018), Zmey_GopbIH (10.05.2018)

----------


## Виктор2010

Кто знает как из обычной конфигурации загрузить в мобильное приложение? (Приложение - тестирование 1С проф по платформе).

----------


## Somaha

Добрый день. 1СЗарплата и управление персоналом 8 (Ред. 3.1), вопрос 08.45 ответ "Выходной день или нерабочий праздничный день" нужно заменить на "Выходной день". В справочнике "Виды использования рабочего времени" нет такого элемента. Проверял на релизах 3.1.3.274 и 3.1.5.171.

----------


## mofo

Добрый день. В базе я менять не буду, т.к. все вопросы и ответы взяты с оф. сайта http://dist.edu.1c.ru, как там написано, так будет и в базе.

----------


## rdilara

> Обновил базу с тестами на 18.03.2018.
> Все вопросы/ответы взяты с сайта dist.edu.1c.ru 
> В базе профы:
> 
> 1СERP Управление предприятием 2.2
> 1СERP Управление предприятием 2.4
> 1СБухгалтерия 8
> 1СБухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
> 1СБухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8
> ...


Ссылка не активна, можно обновить?

----------


## Somaha

Еще, сверяя ответы с другой базой для тестированиея, в разделе 10 обнаружил расхождение: вопрос 10.16 в Вашей базе передвинут в другой базе на место 10.10, соответственно 10.10 на 10.11, 10.11 на 10.12 и т.д. Эту базу покупал на сайте 
http://exam1s.ru/komplekt_podgotovki...ersonalom_3_1/

----------


## Somaha

Еще, сверяя ответы с другой базой для тестированиея, в разделе 10 обнаружил расхождение: вопрос 10.16 в Вашей базе передвинут в другой базе на место 10.10, соответственно 10.10 на 10.11, 10.11 на 10.12 и т.д. Эту базу покупал на сайте 
http://exam1s.ru/komplekt_podgotovki...ersonalom_3_1/

----------


## mofo

> Ссылка не активна, можно обновить?


Смотрите следующее мое сообщение (ссылка на сообщение), там обновленная ссылка

@Somaha видимо, придется смирится с этим, моя база должна совпадать только с сайтом http://dist.edu.1c.ru/, откуда она взята

----------

Lokli (14.05.2018), rdilara (19.04.2018)

----------


## Somaha

Я не говорил что это неправильно. Просто обратил внимание, чтобы Вы уточнили. Спасибо.

----------


## tesska81

почему то у меня при запуске  тестирования ругается на дату актуальности. все перерыла - не нашла, что где проставить.....кто-нибудь сталкивался с подобной проблемой?

----------


## Giotto

-----

----------


## texnion

Добрый день. В тесте по ERP 2_4 ошибка в вопросе "В случае оформления авансового платежа (при ведение взаиморасчетов по "Заказам" или по "Накладным") в качестве объекта взаиморасчетов выступает" раздела 9 "Ведение взаиморасчетов"

----------


## mofo

Проверил, да, теперь такой ответ на сайте.

----------

texnion (06.06.2018)

----------


## mofo

Обновил базу на 06.06.2018:
Изменения по сравнению с базой от 29.03.18 можно посмотреть в самой базе из меню Отчеты - Показать изменения


Все вопросы/ответы взяты с сайта dist.edu.1c.ru 
В базе профы:

1СERP Управление предприятием 2.2
1СERP Управление предприятием 2.4
1СБухгалтерия 8
1СБухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
1СБухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8
1СБюджетная отчетность 8
1СДокументооборот 8 (Ред. 2.1)
1СЗарплата и кадры государственного учреждения 8
1СЗарплата и управление персоналом 8 (Ред. 3.1)
1СКолледж
1СКонсолидация 8
1СОбщеобразовательное учреждение
1СПредприятие 8. WMS Логистика. Управление складом
1СПрофессионал по специализированным и отраслевым производственным решениям
1СРозница 8
1СУниверситет ПРОФ
1СУправление нашей фирмой 8
1СУправление производственным предприятием 8
1СУправление торговлей 8 (Ред. 11.3)
1СУправление холдингом 8
МСФО в 1СУправление холдингом
МСФО для ERP
на знание основных возможностей прикладных решений линейки 1СМедицина
на знание основных механизмов и возможностей платформы 1СПредприятия 8
на знание особенностей и применение бюджетирования в прикладных решениях системы 1СПредприятие 8
на знание особенностей реализации и применения МСФО в прикладных решениях системы 1СПредприятие 8
По вопросам продаж программ 1СПредприятие 8 для хозрасчетных организаций
По технологическим вопросам
Продажи для начинающего сотрудника небольшой фирмы 1СФранчайзи
УСО в ERP
Эксплуатация информационных систем

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ezzpo3z07n..._06_06.dt?dl=0

P.S. т.к. было много вопросов от тех, кто не мог в базе найти тесты, напишу тут сразу: чтобы отобразились тесты, нужно выбрать курс.

----------

Aksiy (27.02.2020), Alex Vit2 (22.05.2019), alexb53 (30.12.2020), AliZ (21.09.2020), almas11 (16.11.2018), arevik4 (23.07.2018), Ariva (01.07.2019), Asshol (12.11.2018), Azimut99 (02.08.2018), babyrin (05.12.2018), bootini (21.08.2018), brnchnk (06.07.2018), devalsk (30.07.2018), Dinchic (07.10.2018), fallangel (08.06.2020), fxmike (21.09.2018), Griphone (14.06.2018), idencdl (15.05.2020), igorkj (20.05.2019), IrinaDi (19.09.2018), ivprov (10.07.2018), kamilj (19.07.2018), Kashey (29.06.2018), KerberOS (28.06.2018), Kon_An (14.06.2018), lekhaplaton (09.06.2018), Lokli (16.06.2018), lyasya.92 (07.05.2020), mastaspb (18.06.2018), mfderr (06.07.2018), Pabkey (05.07.2019), petr.ryzhov (31.07.2019), puls_89 (26.03.2019), rank (14.07.2018), root7 (27.01.2019), S01 (18.05.2019), santa1 (08.06.2018), Tamiko (30.01.2020), tesska81 (08.06.2018), texnion (08.06.2018), vadikgreb (13.06.2018), Verbena (17.01.2020), wbp2 (06.02.2020), zerra (11.04.2020), Вааася (08.06.2018), Джонни86 (15.08.2018), Михаилууууу (26.09.2018), Оксана965 (19.08.2018)

----------


## KerberOS

Добрый день! 
Закачал для ознакомпления. Удобнее смотреть, так как оригинальном сайте формы уж совсем не адаптированы для экрана - то мелкое, то не помещается в окне. 
Спасибо!
Вижу пару замечаний:
1. Большие вопросы не помещаются на экране  - приходится мышкой подсвечивать поле вопроса, что неудобно.
2. При формировании отчетов, открытии окон регулярно устанавливается несуществующее значение , например, <Объект не найден> (14:a9a900155d02830611e833228f4fdc18).
3. При завершении теста появляется окно: подождите, идет подсчет результатов. Правда, результатов я так и не увидел. 
Можно ли вообще посмотреть результаты своих тестов? % успешности?

----------


## mofo

> Добрый день! 
> Закачал для ознакомпления. Удобнее смотреть, так как оригинальном сайте формы уж совсем не адаптированы для экрана - то мелкое, то не помещается в окне. 
> Спасибо!
> Вижу пару замечаний:
> 1. Большие вопросы не помещаются на экране  - приходится мышкой подсвечивать поле вопроса, что неудобно.
> 2. При формировании отчетов, открытии окон регулярно устанавливается несуществующее значение , например, <Объект не найден> (14:a9a900155d02830611e833228f4fdc18).
> 3. При завершении теста появляется окно: подождите, идет подсчет результатов. Правда, результатов я так и не увидел. 
> Можно ли вообще посмотреть результаты своих тестов? % успешности?


1. Выбирал самый длинный вопрос, у меня все помещается, можно пример?
2. Выберите свое нужное значение и закройте форму, оно запомнится
3. Не сталкивался с таким, если можете, посмотрите в отладке, что там зависает. Результаты можно посмотреть в меню Тестирование-Результаты тестирований. Процента вроде нигде нет, я особо не пользовался этим

----------


## Вааася

*mofo* , спасибо за конфигурацию с базой.  использовал в т.ч. и Обновил базу на 06.06.2018 (С) 
Сегодня сдал на проф по бухгалтерии.

----------


## Вааася

*mofo* , спасибо за конфигурацию с базой.  использовал в т.ч. и Обновил базу на 06.06.2018 (С) 
Сегодня сдал на проф по бухгалтерии.

----------


## mofo

*Вааася* Поздравляю!

----------


## masaj07

автор, залей еще на какой нибудь ресурс. с dropbox обрывает закачку. заранее благодарю.

----------


## mofo

Залил на гугл https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ii...xDiEcayTZCLwv4
Если там тоже все плохо, напишите, куда залить

----------

AliZ (21.09.2020), babyrin (05.12.2018), Denis_cfo (21.09.2018), kvladimirv (09.07.2019), roche (10.07.2018), sergeyfsa (27.07.2018)

----------


## Touda

Уважаемый автор, скачала последнюю версию вашей замечательной конфигурации, и меня смутило, что вопросы тестов в ней, не совпадают с учебным тестированием на http://edu.1c.ru
Проверяла тесты УТ и Бухгалтерию. Ну вообще никак. Можно ли ожидать новую версию конфы в скором времени?)

----------


## Touda

Уважаемый автор, скачала последнюю версию вашей замечательной конфигурации, и меня смутило, что вопросы тестов в ней, не совпадают с учебным тестированием на http://edu.1c.ru
Проверяла тесты УТ и Бухгалтерию. Ну вообще никак. Можно ли ожидать новую версию конфы в скором времени?)

----------


## Touda

> Уважаемый автор, скачала последнюю версию вашей замечательной конфигурации, и меня смутило, что вопросы тестов в ней, не совпадают с учебным тестированием на http://edu.1c.ru
> Проверяла тесты УТ и Бухгалтерию. Ну вообще никак. Можно ли ожидать новую версию конфы в скором времени?)


Оу, простите, вопросы в тестировании просто вперемешку ))

----------


## mofo

> Оу, простите, вопросы в тестировании просто вперемешку ))


Да, там по умолчанию вроде вперемешку, в настройка по-моему можно поставить, чтобы по порядку шли

----------


## maksimal

Доброго дня! Скачал вашу базу для ознакомления и возник вопрос по отсутствию картинок в вопросах теста 1С Профессионал на знание основных механизмов и возможностей платформы 1СПредприятия 8. А без них ориентироваться в вопросах сложно. Где можно взять библиотеку картинок для этой базы, и дополнить ими вопросы в тестах?

----------

mofo (16.08.2018)

----------


## mofo

Воу, и правда не привязаны картинки. Странно, что никто не заметил раньше. Привязал картинки, базу залил https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UUe...ew?usp=sharing

----------

63078096 (17.06.2019), Akbono (21.12.2019), AliZ (21.09.2020), altwo (23.12.2019), Ariva (01.07.2019), Asisdes (17.10.2018), babyrin (05.12.2018), bigmal (04.12.2018), bootini (20.11.2018), brnchnk (05.09.2018), CrazzyCat (03.08.2019), cs25 (20.08.2018), Evgeniy_86 (05.04.2019), Fegase (18.12.2019), GarikBrain (27.02.2020), IKAR` (26.12.2018), ikekoval (13.09.2018), Jessey (27.10.2018), Lidis (06.09.2018), Ludmila-Abramk (05.05.2019), malikova.work (14.04.2019), mastaspb (02.03.2020), maxim305 (11.06.2019), MobyD1ck (16.04.2019), mops232 (25.11.2018), mvitali (03.10.2018), Nataliya_vl (04.04.2019), next_ (14.02.2019), Nimfetamin (21.08.2018), olq0205 (21.09.2018), Pabkey (05.07.2019), petr.ryzhov (31.07.2019), qweento (03.12.2018), root7 (27.01.2019), ruspropionat (13.02.2019), rzhdanko (02.04.2019), samara-profi (02.06.2019), sapientisat (22.10.2018), seg666 (22.08.2019), SSDN (07.11.2018), tiryukhan (15.05.2019), Tonik992 (06.09.2018), twiny (30.06.2019), user060675 (18.06.2019), user265 (20.08.2019), viktori-mar (05.05.2019), wbp2 (06.02.2020), xha (01.09.2018), Александр2201 (30.09.2018), Джонни86 (18.08.2018), згящ (17.04.2019)

----------


## delphiassemble

По ЗУП 3.1 Профессионал тестовые вопросы очень надо. Есть?

----------


## Куралесов

Добрый день! Тест по курсу 1С: УПП 8, набор тестов 10 (а именно вопросы 10.04 и 10.05) имеют одинаковую формулировку, но разные правильные варианты ответа. Как с этим быть?

----------


## Джонни86

База просто супер. Автору огромное спасибо за труд и щедрость. Сдал по ERP 2.4 за неделю.

----------


## mofo

> Добрый день! Тест по курсу 1С: УПП 8, набор тестов 10 (а именно вопросы 10.04 и 10.05) имеют одинаковую формулировку, но разные правильные варианты ответа. Как с этим быть?


Тут не подскажу, видимо, на сайте такое. Возможно, уже поправили, нет возможности посмотреть

----------

vonacap (13.11.2018), Куралесов (03.09.2018)

----------


## marafon

а есть у кого то тесты на профф по BAS ERP 2.1 (для Украины)

----------


## krolik123

Есть ответы на: 1С профессионал ERP 2.4

----------


## Михаилууууу

Большое спасибо, го скинемся на пиво автору

----------


## Crenk

а есть курсы по Администратор ИТС, Клиент менеджер ИТС, Специалист по сопровождению ИТС?
спасибо.

----------


## Семен2014

+к предыдущему вопросу. Тоже ищу менеджера и администратора...

----------


## mofo

У меня на данный момент нет, т.к. нет платного доступа к сайту. Если вдруг появится, я выгружу сюда.

----------

rieltor_88 (23.11.2018)

----------


## Crenk

В платном доступе на них нет ответов... У меня есть ответы в картинках на курс специалист по ИТС

----------


## shahzodek

Спасибо большое

----------


## Ashandy

а вот такое
4601546131966 Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С:Управление нашей фирмой 8" (ред. 1.6) с примерами решений
есть у кого-то?

----------


## maksimal

Как можно в выводимый отчёт правильных ответов настроить вывод картинок к вопросам?

----------


## mofo

> Как можно в выводимый отчёт правильных ответов настроить вывод картинок к вопросам?


Нужно отчет доработать, попробую посмотреть

----------

petr.ryzhov (31.07.2019), samara-profi (02.06.2019)

----------


## skynet7017

Нужна конфигурация для прохождения тестирования Профессионал заранее спасибо email skynet7017@yandex.ru

----------


## morkovkin

Привет, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ответами (или хотя бы вопросами) по тестам на 1С:Профессионал по ERP 2.1.
Заранее спасибо!"

----------


## Alexander13

Автору огромнейшее спасибо!!! База супер. Вчера сдал профа по УПП!

----------


## skynet7017

Поделитесь ответами на специалиста))

----------


## carp123

Добрый день.
Нужна конфигурация для прохождения тестирования Профессионал заранее спасибо email ivanov.slava@mail.ru

----------


## carp123

Спасибо огромное

----------


## vonacap

*mofo*, большое спасибо!

----------


## novomoscow

Добрый день! Тоже очень хотелось бы найти конфигурацию Профессионал последней редакции. В инете сколько не скачивал, пробую на тренажёре 1С - уже не актуальная версия... novomoscow@yandex.ru

----------


## almas11

Спасибо. Готовился 3 недели к УТ. Сдал за 5 минут

----------


## novomoscow

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Дильбар

Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## rieltor_88

Добрый день. А можно добавить в конфигурацию "Подготовка к тестированию" тесты для Казахстана (Бухгалтерия для Казахстана например)?

----------


## mofo

У меня пока нет доступа к платному тестированию, как будет, постараюсь добавить

----------


## mix3d

Добрый вечер. Всех с пятницой. Был бы крайне благодарен если бы тоже поделились по Профа. Уже устал искать актуальную. Заранее спасибо. balanin@inbox.ru

----------


## mix3d

И учебник по русскому мне тоже не помешает:)

----------


## mix3d

Огромное спасибо за помощь

----------


## Niang

Здравствуйте. Актуальны ли вопросы из базы, выложенной в сообщении 115?

----------


## alekszdan

Добрый день! Хотелось бы найти конфигурацию Профессионал, последней редакции. В скаченной конфигурации тесты по 1С Бухгалтерия 8, не актуальные. Даже количество вопросов по разделам отличается. Если есть свежая конфигурация, прошу поделиться. alekszdan@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## qweento

Добрый день, есть ли у кого база для тестирования по сертификации "Основы менеджмента" и "Руководитель проектов"?

----------


## BEPTEPmuHATOP

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией с тестами Профессионал, последней редакции для Бухгалтерия 8 и ЗУП.
reg44rooms@gmail.com
Спасибо огромное заранее!

----------


## kaznachey

Добрый день! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией с тестами Профессионал, последней редакции для Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8 и Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения. 
aleksey531@mail.ru 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sergeyfsa

Добрый день!
Поделитесь последней конфигурацией для прохождения тестирования Профессионал. Заранее спасибо. email sergeyfsa@yandex.ru

----------


## ctnntc

Всем привет! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, актуальным Проф по УТ 11.3. Спасибо!

----------


## va7ya

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста, конфигурацией для прохождения тестирования Профессионал. email: v84@mail.ru

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста, конфигурацией для прохождения тестирования Профессионал. email: v84@mail.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B8Mj/sBJPbfSov
только такая

----------

Ariva (01.07.2019), r0i (27.05.2019), reychik78 (29.07.2019), S01 (20.05.2019), _Demy_ (11.01.2019)

----------


## nadysaan

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста, последним Проф по УТ 11.3. Спасибо!

----------


## fantomrik

Нужна конфигурация для прохождения тестирования Профессионал по Платформе. Заранее спасибо! fantomrik@gmail.com

----------


## L_ales

Вечер добрый, поделитесь конфигурацией для прохождения тестирования Профессионал по Платформе, пожалуйста. L_ales@mail.ru

----------


## L_ales

Спасибо.

----------


## krolik123

> Спасибо.


обращайтесь)

----------


## tyamoha992

Добрый день! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией с тестами профессионал последней редакции для Медицины. 
mizuno1992@mail.ru 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sfk

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь пожалуйста  конфигурацией с тестами профессионал по платформе последней редакции в личку.
Спасибо за ранее!

----------


## mfderr

Добрый день, поделитесь конфигурацией для прохождения тестирования Профессионал по платформе, в личку. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Shadawn

Буду премного благодарен если кто-нибудь скинет конфигурацию для тестирования профессионал по бухгалтерии.

----------


## less102

всем привет)уже 4ый раз не могу сдать профа по ерп 2.4 , ответы видимо слишком устаревшие.. Есть у кого нибудь свежие ответы по ерп 2.4?(ноябрь-декабрь) less.paul@yandex.ru . Заранее спасибо большое)

----------


## helen412

Тоже ищу  тесты Профессионал по Платформе, может кто поделится, буду очень благодарна, bw412@mail.ru

----------


## Dmss83

Доброго всем дня, очень прошу поделиться конфигурацией для тестирования профессионал по бухгалтерии. bmwrzn@yandex.ru

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Доброго всем дня, очень прошу поделиться конфигурацией для тестирования профессионал по бухгалтерии. bmwrzn@yandex.ru


https://vk.com/public177794705

завтра удалю ссылки!!!


СПАСИБО ЕСЛИ ПОМОГ НЕ ЗА БЫАЕМ!!!!;)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://vk.com/away.php?to=https%3A%...5_4&el=snippet

https://vk.com/away.php?to=https%3A%...5_3&el=snippet

https://vk.com/away.php?to=https%3A%...5_2&el=snippet

----------

rieltor_88 (14.02.2019)

----------


## Dmss83

По бухгалтерии там не нашел, есть только старая демо которая запускаться не хочет

----------


## ruspropionat

Спасибо, огромное!Сегодня сдал 14 из 14, готовился по вашей конфигурации) Один вопрос, не пойму если на сайте оплатить, чтобы показывались ответы он на каждую тему дает 14 вопросов, откуда вся база вопросов , да еще и по всем тестированиям, если не секрет?)просто вдруг в будущем захочу на другое сдать, а база неактуальна будет эта, ну вещь на вес золота просто, а не конфигурация, просто шикккк

----------


## next_

Вечер добрый, поделитесь конфигурацией для прохождения тестирования Профессионал по 1C:Управление холдингом 8, пожалуйста. artur_ing@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## markus123

Добрый день! Поделитесь , пожалуйста, платформой по прохождению тестирования Профессионал 1С по Платформе . Заранее благодарен за ответ.

----------


## Dreikond

Добрый день! Если кого не затруднит, пожалуйста, поделитесь конфигурацией тестирования Профессионал 1C в ЛС.

----------


## next_

Ищите по форому, все есть, я нашел в #115 посте

----------

Akbono (21.12.2019)

----------


## next_

Вопрос к группе как часто обновляются вопросы в конфигурации интересует именно  1С: УХ, но и по остальным тоже  интересно?

----------


## oriondim

Дорого времени суток, уважаемые!
Очень нужны вопросы и ответы на тестирование "1С:Профессионал" на знание основных механизмов и возможностей платформы "1С:Предприятия 8", пожалуйста! На почту d.vanin@mail.ru или в ЛС.

----------


## Collinn

а в какой форме ответы? конфа для прохождения тестов?

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Qcy/vuxLpqEjw
Берем пока горячее, к вечеру отключу.

----------

DomenER (18.09.2019)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Aaf/fb1uDjSSy
Берем пока горячее, к вечеру отключу.

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MzWQ/qang9tCan
Берем пока горячее, к вечеру отключу.

----------

next_ (08.04.2019)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5KrE/kwkHxobbf
Берем пока горячее, к вечеру отключу.

----------

next_ (08.04.2019)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KVwr/ygZgTH7Wj
Берем пока горячее, к вечеру отключу.

----------

next_ (08.04.2019)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Mmdx/DkY87vRL1
Берем пока горячее, к вечеру отключу.

----------

next_ (08.04.2019)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7gPj/bfAypVB35
Берем пока горячее, к вечеру отключу.

----------

next_ (08.04.2019)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3tLo/bwjpdX5sr
Берем пока горячее, к вечеру отключу.

----------

next_ (20.03.2019)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3tLo/bwjpdX5sr
Берем пока горячее, к вечеру отключу.

----------

DomenER (18.09.2019), next_ (20.03.2019)

----------


## tesska81

а почему она пустая??

----------


## lekhaplaton

Внимание и труд все перетрут. Ссылки удалил так как ни одного спасибо, а кто качнул по клаве побейте если трудности возникли и сосу изо рта выньте а сигарету вместо нее прикурите (это мой крик души и мат в одном)!!!!

----------


## lekhaplaton

:mad:Куда катится програм

----------

oriondim (13.03.2019)

----------


## mofo

Какой странный человек

----------

Alex Vit2 (22.05.2019), petr.ryzhov (31.07.2019), root7 (23.08.2019)

----------


## tesska81

пропаганда курения это плохо. и если уж выкладываете, то будьте добры хоть пояснять. а то пустая конфа даром никому не нужна. искать тесты для загрузки тоже. ранее выкладывали нормальную конфу с тестами и не ради спасибо. когда реально человек помогает, то и спасибо само собой ставится, а за это.....

----------


## vin0de1

Ребят может у кого то есть эта конфа по тестированию? киньте на мыло пожалуйста, скромное вознаграждение причитается, ну 2 косых на официальном сайте платить это перебор. igorekbolotnikov@yandex.ru

----------


## next_

Всем привет, нужны курсы для подготовки к тестам "Основы менеджмента". Буду премного благодарен (nextmen@yandex.ru).

----------


## Kagraman

Есть у кого эта конфа для тестирования? (kagraman@gmail.com)

----------


## Esqander1

Добрый день.
Скиньте пожалуйста базу с ответами для подготовки к профу. (grendnn@gmail.com).
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## dinikaev

Добрый день!
Кто может помочь с базой по профу. киньте пож-та ссыль dinikaev@gmail.com. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## NickShel

Добрый день)
Кто может поделиться базой по профу ERP с актуальными вопросами. Почта kolyan.fk-zenit@yandex.ru. Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## novomoscow

День добрый уважаемые форумчане!)
Не подскажете есть ли у кого ПРОФ "по технологическим вопросам"? Актуальный.
E-mail: novomoscow@ya.ru
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## novomoscow

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги!)
Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией, собираюсь сдавать проф по технологическим вопросам.
novomoscow@ya.ru
C меня причитается!)

----------


## ahmeda

Добрый вечер

Поделитесь пожалуйста базой по подготовке к проф УПП ahmeda@yandex.ru

Спасибо

----------


## Alex Santor

Есть ли база ответов новее, чем от 6 июня 2018? 
Интересует "1СПрофессионал по специализированным и отраслевым производственным решениям"

----------


## Gerry

Эта база ответов довольно актуальна, сам сдал 4 профа за полтора месяца по ней, стало интересно разобраться и сам интерфейс переделал под аналитику вашей готовности в процентном отношении по каждому разделу и полностью по курсу, добавил проблемные тестирования (только вопросов по которым вы допустили установленное количество ошибок в процентом отношении, например > 25%, итоговое тестирование (по вопросу из каждого раздела)), необходимые функции для использования через мобильный клиент (только андроид), сам решаю только с телефона, фотографии конфигурации могу в почту прислать, инструкцию по расшариванию на мобильный клиент, деньги не интересуют, безумно нужно одну обработину на инфостарте скачать поэтому обменяю на пару тройку стартмани
Gerry9@bk.ru

----------


## Андрей34

Здравствуйте, коллеги!
Кто может поделиться базой на Проф по ERP с актуальными вопросами. Почта andrey34rus@bk.ru. Буду очень благодарен!!!

----------


## iskanmanu

Добрый вечер

Поделитесь пожалуйста базой по подготовке к Бухгалтерии 3.0 iskanmanu@gmail.com

Спасибо.

----------


## iskanmanu

Добрый вечер

Поделитесь пожалуйста базой по подготовке к Бухгалтерии 3.0 iskanmanu@gmail.com

Спасибо.

----------


## Evgen53

Всем привет, поделитесь, пожалуйста, базой для подготовки к профессионалу по ERP заранее спасибо! spoiler1c@yandex.ru

----------


## maxximka2005

сем привет, поделитесь, пожалуйста, базой для подготовки к профессионалу по УХ ред.3.0 заранее спасибо! bolshoybizon@gmail.com

----------


## k0rvit

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста базой для подготовки на профа по УТ 11 ravzold@gmail.com

----------


## lancaster7679

Поделитесь пожалуйста базой для подготовки профа на ERP 2.4  mz7633@yandex.ru

----------


## ShallaBulla

Здравствуйте, коллеги!
Поделитесь пожалуйста актуальной базой для подготовки на Проф.экзамен по БП 3.0. Заранее благодарен. Почта shb.a.m@yandex.ru

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....ный-Мат

----------

kepastr (22.08.2019), silver0030 (26.07.2019)

----------


## 63078096

> сем привет, поделитесь, пожалуйста, базой для подготовки к профессионалу по УХ ред.3.0 заранее спасибо! bolshoybizon@gmail.com


И мне, если есть такое eve115kb@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## LeaveNeed

И мне, плиз! leaveneed@gmail.com

----------


## val82

Коллеги, привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста базой для подготовки профа на ERP 2.4 valeriy_v.r@mail.ru

----------


## val82

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста базой для подготовки профа на ERP 2.4. valeriy_v.r@mail.ru Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## miksas

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста базой для подготовки на профа по УТ 11 ravzold@gmail.com


Присоединяюсь к просьбе, заранее спасибо caaxob@gmail.com

----------


## foucault

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста актуальной базой для подготовки на профа по платформе kipilll@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## senyakrd

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста актуальной базой для подготовки на профа по платформе sema.kondratev@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## bedenskiy

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста базой для подготовки на профа по ЗИКГУ bedenskiy@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## madhaus

Поделитесь добрые люди с базой - lukatimof@mail.ru
Заранее благодарности.

----------


## bedenskiy

нашел в теме на 2 странице https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NEN7/82E9qyP2f

----------


## madhaus

это конфа за 16-й год, данные уже давно устарели, я там заметил достаточно много неправильных ответов.

----------


## San335

Доброго времени суток!Поделитесь плизз актуальной базой?:)
San335@mail.ru

----------


## dgynya

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста актуальной базой для подготовки на профа 1C:УНФ dgu_medvedeva@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Gulshat

Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь пожалуйста базой для подготовки к экзмену проф 1C:УТ gulshat_min@mail.ru
Заранее, большое спасибо!

----------


## kobus

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста актуальной базой для подготовки на проф к 1С:Медицине 399016@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## malchik007

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста актуальной базой (ссылкой) для подготовки на проф к 1С unuchik@mail.ru
Большое спасибо!

----------


## koteika1

Добрый день, пожалуйста поделитесь свежей базой для подготовки к проф. belyakowdisk@ya.ru

----------


## РадикШаяхметов

Добрый день!
Скиньте пожалуйста ответы по 1С Проф бухгалтерии radik581@yandex.ru

----------


## Исраил

Добрый день! Gожалуйста поделитесь свежей базой для подготовки к проф ingman@mail.ru

----------


## kolyan7777

Привет. Ловите ссылку. https://cert1c.com/

----------

brnchnk (22.10.2019), CentrForward (18.10.2019), root7 (07.10.2019)

----------


## dgynya

Спасибо, но нужна база для УНФ - Управление нашей фирмой, на этом сайте нет такой

----------


## kolyan7777

здесь точно есть) 

https://yadi.sk/d/rbJoxEpTa2jPdQ

----------

Remm67 (14.10.2019)

----------


## dgynya

Большое спасибо!

----------


## veretennikov_a

Приветствую! А для профов по направлению ИТС (их там три штуки) не бывает? В Учебном тестировании так неудобно((((

----------


## elwis91

Всем привет, может кто нибудь поделиться 1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 КОРП"  (нужны вопросы и билеты именно для КОРП)
less.paul@yandex.ru

----------


## Promagent

Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь пожалуйста базой для подготовки к экзfмену проф 1C:УТ promagent@yandex.ru
Заранее, большое спасибо!

----------


## mangust4

Поделитесь пожалуйста актуальной базой по УТ.
mangust4@bk.ru

----------


## yabadabad00

> Поделитесь пожалуйста актуальной базой по УТ.
> mangust4@bk.ru


тоже интересует база по ут 11.4

----------


## zabanen

Добрый день! Ответы на клиент-менеджера очень нужны! neuemensch@mail.ru  Спасибо заранее!

----------


## civil07

> Привет. Ловите ссылку. https://cert1c.com/


Добрый день! Ссылка не работает

----------


## kolyan7777

> Добрый день! Ссылка не работает


Вы правы, ресурс к сожалению перестал работать(

----------


## DontTrustMexD

По поводу ответов пишите мне

----------

civil07 (31.10.2019), Promagent (31.10.2019)

----------


## Edev

Пожалуйста, поделитесь если есть Конфигурация для подготовки к тестированию 1С Профессионал. Это программа на 1С, куда загружаются вопросы и ответы для удобного тестирования. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Edev

Сегодня закрылся онлайн-тест на сайте cert1c.com для подготовки к Аттестации 1С Профессионал по многим профилям с вопросами и ответами, очень было удобно. Если у кого-то есть скачанный сайт и похожая программа, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Edev

Сегодня закрылся онлайн-тест на сайте cert1c.com для подготовки к Аттестации 1С Профессионал по многим профилям с вопросами и ответами, очень было удобно. Если у кого-то есть скачанный сайт и похожая программа, поделитесь пожалуйста. edevpan@mail.ru

----------


## Xarm

> Сегодня закрылся онлайн-тест на сайте cert1c.com для подготовки к Аттестации 1С Профессионал по многим профилям с вопросами и ответами, очень было удобно. Если у кого-то есть скачанный сайт и похожая программа, поделитесь пожалуйста. edevpan@mail.ru


Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Поделитесь пожалуйста xarmmm@gmail.com

----------


## patalgen

> Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Поделитесь пожалуйста xarmmm@gmail.com


Аналогично присоединяюсь

----------


## civil07

> По поводу ответов пишите мне


Спасибо

----------

DontTrustMexD (31.10.2019)

----------


## Xarm

> По поводу ответов пишите мне


Спасибо

----------

DontTrustMexD (31.10.2019)

----------


## Promagent

> По поводу ответов пишите мне


Спасибо!

----------

DontTrustMexD (31.10.2019)

----------


## Ил01

Сегодня закрылся онлайн-тест на сайте cert1c.com для подготовки к Аттестации 1С Профессионал по многим профилям с вопросами и ответами, очень было удобно. Если у кого-то есть скачанный сайт и похожая программа, поделитесь пожалуйста.ilya010375@gmail.com
Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## al3x2020alex

> Сегодня закрылся онлайн-тест на сайте cert1c.com для подготовки к Аттестации 1С Профессионал по многим профилям с вопросами и ответами, очень было удобно. Если у кого-то есть скачанный сайт и похожая программа, поделитесь пожалуйста.ilya010375@gmail.com
> Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Поделитесь пожалуйста


У кого есть ответы  профессионал ERP поделитесь пожалуйста . al3x2020alex@yandex.ru

----------


## s.skvortsov

Подскажите, нужны тесты 1С:Профессионал для:
- на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации «1С:ERP Управление предприятием» (ред. 2.4)
- по подсистеме «Международный финансовый учет» в «1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2» (ред. 2.4)
Если есть какие-то предложения, отпишитесь на onkf@bk.ru

----------


## Hikaro

Поделитесь пожалуйста ответами на 1С Предприятие 8.3
zver4388@icloud.com

----------


## tejmurka

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ответами с cert1c.com по erp 2.4.
ulqb@yandex.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## serissa

Присоединяюсь к просьбам. Закрылся онлайн-тест на сайте cert1c.com для подготовки к Аттестации 1С Профессионал по многим профилям с вопросами и ответами, очень было удобно. Если у кого-то есть скачанный сайт и похожая программа, поделитесь пожалуйста lleeww@bk.ru

----------


## Рияз

> Присоединяюсь к просьбам. Закрылся онлайн-тест на сайте cert1c.com для подготовки к Аттестации 1С Профессионал по многим профилям с вопросами и ответами, очень было удобно. Если у кого-то есть скачанный сайт и похожая программа, поделитесь пожалуйста lleeww@bk.ru


Тоже присоединяюсь! Очень нужно riyaz.r@mail.ru

----------


## nar99

кому нужен тест базы "1С Проф"  пишите nasiba1209@yandex.ru
после 14.11.2019 начну отправлять

----------


## nar99

напишите  nasiba1209@yandex.ru
по 1С Проф (база на 1С) 
14.11.2019 буду отправлять

----------


## Sasha1144

Скиньте пожалуйста ответы про профу ERP, если есть. Заранее благодарю! AlexandrLysogor@yandex.ru

----------


## Ufenfvf

И мне, пожалуйста, если есть ответы по Проф "Управление холдингом". 547350@mail.ru

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> И мне, пожалуйста, если есть ответы по Проф "Управление холдингом". 547350@mail.ru


у меня есть ответы

----------


## ИринаХайрулина

Поделюсь тренажером по ERP 2.4 с вопросами и ответами для сдачи ПРОФ.
Писать в ЛС.

----------


## Waterson

> Тоже присоединяюсь! Очень нужно riyaz.r@mail.ru


Присоединяюсь. Буду благодарен kmv2012@list.ru

----------


## fallen4511

Нужна конфигурация для тестирования 1с:Электронное обучение. конструктор тестов, либо любая другая конфа для проведения тестирования fallen4511@yandex.ru

----------


## sh_lang

Добрый день
Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией по "Профессионал по технологическим вопросам"
sh_lang@bk.ru

----------


## nataliaks

Добрый день поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурациями для тестирования с ответами. Зуп, бух и ут. Спасибо

----------


## nataliaks

Или хотя бы скиньте ссылку на сборник вопросов для сдачи Профа по ЗУПу, Бух и УТ. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Или хотя бы скиньте ссылку на сборник вопросов для сдачи Профа по ЗУПу, Бух и УТ. Заранее благодарю.


пиши в ЛС

----------


## Gulshat

Нужны ответы на Профессионал по УНФ новые от 25.06.2019, пожалуйста напишите у кого есть. gulshat_min@mail.ru

----------


## ivanivanov2019

Есть ответы на профессионал платформа 8.3 интересует обмен у кого что есть предлагайте....

----------


## masergeev

Учебное тестирование теперь доступно на сайте 1С (http://edu.1c.ru/dist-training/) совершенно бесплатно, но правильных ответов не видно, можно лишь узнать общий результат теста. При успешной сдаче получите электронную справку от 1С, при желании можно запросить печатный экземпляр.

----------


## vin0de1

Да это по моему всегда так было. Просто там выдает на каждый раздел по 14 вопросов в случайном порядке, и в итоге ты не понимаешь все вопросы ты из этого раздела прорешал, или не все.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Да это по моему всегда так было. Просто там выдает на каждый раздел по 14 вопросов в случайном порядке, и в итоге ты не понимаешь все вопросы ты из этого раздела прорешал, или не все.


поэтому у меня есть правильные ответы на тесты

----------


## vin0de1

> поэтому у меня есть правильные ответы на тесты


У меня тоже есть, но это база с вопросами и ответами от 06.06.2018. Ориентировочно там 80% всего точно актуальное. Но всё же множество вопросов уже обновилось. А у тебя актуальная база или такая же?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> У меня тоже есть, но это база с вопросами и ответами от 06.06.2018. Ориентировочно там 80% всего точно актуальное. Но всё же множество вопросов уже обновилось. А у тебя актуальная база или такая же?


актуальные на 01.11.2019

----------


## vin0de1

> актуальные на 01.11.2019


Классно, а можешь поделиться?

----------


## vin0de1

> актуальные на 01.11.2019


Классно, а сможешь поделиться? Там же есть Проф по платформе экзамен?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Классно, а сможешь поделиться? Там же есть Проф по платформе экзамен?


у меня ответы коммерческого плана...)

----------


## Xarm

Конфа с ответами по документообороту и ЕРП. ЕРП нужно причесать
https://dropmefiles.com/Au67a

----------

Remm67 (18.12.2019)

----------


## 1108

Товарищи! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, базой для тестирования Профессионал по Бухгалтерии??? Если можно на почту earring87@mail.ru? Или любые другие варианты материалов для подготовки (методички, вопросы с ответами)

----------


## Март1120

> Подскажите, нужны тесты 1С:Профессионал для:
> - на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации «1С:ERP Управление предприятием» (ред. 2.4)
> - по подсистеме «Международный финансовый учет» в «1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2» (ред. 2.4)
> Если есть какие-то предложения, отпишитесь на onkf@bk.ru


Подскажите, удалось найти тесты 1С:Профессионал по подсистеме «Международный финансовый учет» в «1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2» (ред. 2.4) Пожалуйста отпишитесь на tumeneva@yandex.ru

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Подскажите, удалось найти тесты 1С:Профессионал по подсистеме «Международный финансовый учет» в «1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2» (ред. 2.4) Пожалуйста отпишитесь на tumeneva@yandex.ru


да, пишите в личку

----------


## Март1120

Не пойму: Вы мои сообщения видите в личке?

----------


## Март1120

> да, пишите в личку


Вы мои сообщения видите? Ответьте на tumeneva@yandex.ru

----------


## kamervan

Можете обновить ссылку или отправить на почту kamervan91@gmail.com

----------


## Xarm

Конфа с ответами по документообороту и ЕРП. ЕРП нужно причесать
https://www.sendspace.com/file/fopt99

----------

freeman67 (06.04.2020), lancaster7679 (30.01.2020), nq231066 (31.01.2020)

----------


## Крутяшка

Отправьте пожалуйста, d_gon.2020@mail.ru

----------


## Amurly

Добрый день! Можете отправить вопросы и ответы по тестированию по платформе на профессионала? apexraizy@gmail.com

----------


## blogon

Здравствуйте! Отправьте, пожалуйста, вопросы и ответы по тестированию по платформе на профессионала на blogon@mail.ru

----------


## XTreme999

Добрый вечер 
Отправьте пожалуйста тест по профессионалу по платформе j.griza89@gmail.com
Спасибо большое.

----------


## zavyzka

Вышлите пожалуйста ответы тестов профессионала по платформе на zavyzka@tut.by

----------


## Dragonim

Вышлите пожалуйста ответы тестов профессионала по платформе на dragonim@mail.ru

----------


## kenzilka

И со мной пожалуйста поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией по "Профессионал по технологическим вопросам" kenzilka@mail.ru Поблагодарю в письме

----------


## DontTrustMexD

Пишите мне в личку

----------


## Николай_777

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией по "Профессионал по технологическим вопросам" floyd777@mail.ru

----------


## viktor7007

Если кому нужна конфа по профам https:// cloud.mail.ru/ public/ 41Gv/ 3RoGRAxpK (пробелы убрать, конфа не новая, нужно проверять)

----------

alex726 (27.02.2020), antigene (22.04.2020), desly (11.02.2020), gadc (26.02.2020), ikalichkin (18.02.2020), Nastasja (04.04.2020), PetrLvv (10.04.2020), qweento (28.02.2020), Remm67 (11.02.2020), tesska81 (28.02.2020), Vaste (23.02.2020), vasy9856 (31.07.2020), ВасянЧик (17.03.2020), фцшя2013 (26.06.2020)

----------


## asvizts

Добрый день! Можете отправить вопросы и ответы по тестированию по платформе на профессионала? asv_izts@mail.ru

----------


## leonid1488

Добрый день!  Можете отправить актуальные вопросы и ответы по тестированию по ЗУП на профессионала? leonid.bonne@mail.ru

----------


## matrix1320

Ищу ответы на тест по Эксплуатации информационных систем: matrix132029@gmail.com
Спасибо

----------


## DontTrustMexD

У меня есть актуальные ответы на все тесты. Обращаться в личку

----------

userchu (22.04.2020)

----------


## Aksiy

Mofo, огромное спасибо за базу с ответами по 1C ERP 2.4.  Выручает при подготовке!

----------


## No name1

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста у кого есть ответы "Профессионал по эксплуатации информационных систем"
thirsty90@inbox.ru

----------


## No name1

Добрый день,  у кого есть ответы на ИТС Клиент-менеджер ?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Добрый день,  у кого есть ответы на ИТС Клиент-менеджер ?


У меня есть

----------


## Taiko

Не буду выделяться, если у кого осталась копия cert1c.com...заранее премного благодарен

----------


## ikalmykia

> По поводу ответов пишите мне


Добрый день! Поделитесь с ответами по почте ikalmykia@yandex.ru  Спасибо!

----------


## Большой G

Добрый день.  Нужны ответы на ИТС АДминистратор.

----------


## Большой G

Да и ИТС специалист по сопровождению не лишний  igorunov18@yandex.ru

----------


## PIAR

Добрый день, нужна конфигурация для подготовки к тесту 1С специалист, спасибо. PiaR7@yandex.ru

----------


## Faradei

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста: конфигурациями, методичками, вопросами с ответами (можно без ответов) по Бухгалтерии, ERP, ЗУП. Почта: mark.faradei@yandex.ua. Премного благодарен.

----------


## Arty-Cool

Добрый день! Если есть ли у кого-нибудь тесты по 1С:Профессионал Управление холдингом, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## PGSorMSQL

Добрый день!
Прошу поделится конфой по 1С:ПРОФ: Платформа 8.3.  (актуальной)
Почта 123Cahek123@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Исраил

Здравствуйте! Отправьте, пожалуйста, вопросы и ответы по тестированию по платформе на профессионала на ingman@mail.ru

----------


## Maxximilisan

Добрый день! Если есть ли у кого-нибудь тесты по 1С:Профессионал Управление холдингом, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## LikeProgrammer

Добрый день! Есть ответы на проф: "erp 2.4 управление предприятием"(pdf), "управление холдингом"(excel). Был добыт книжкой и методом проб и ошибок на оф.сайте. 150р - штука.

----------


## Maxximilisan

Нужно УХ8: куда слать деньги? почта maxximilisan@mail.ru

----------


## userchu

Нужны ответы на Профы УТ, ЗУП, Бухгалтерия

----------


## userchu

Нужны ответы на Профы УТ, ЗУП, Бухгалтерия

----------


## alwin2005

Коллеги, есть у кого свежая версия ответов на "Вопросы к тестированию 1С:Управление проектами" или, в крайнем случае, список вопросов?

----------


## YliaIvanova

Коллеги, добрый день. У кого -нибудь есть ответы на ERP 2.4 Профессионал?

----------


## madestilk

можете скинуть ссылку на курсы по проф  (бух, и erp) madestik@mail.ru заранее благодарен

----------


## madestilk

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....ный-Мат


можете скинуть ссылку на курсы по проф  (бух, и erp) madestik@mail.ru заранее благодарен

----------


## sn_makarov

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией с тестами Профессионал, последней редакции для ERP
sn-makarov@yandex.ru
Спасибо огромное заранее!

----------


## inokentiyivano

Коллеги, добрый день!
Нужны свежие тесты с ответами по 1С:Профессионал Управление холдингом. (Актуальные на 04.2020)
Прошу поделиться на почту inokentiyivanov@mail.ru

----------


## ALPopov

Пожалуйста, как можно от Вас получить «конфигурация для прохождения тестирования Профессионал».
Точнее меня ОЧЕНЬ интересует конкретный Тест по курсу «Старт в 1С». Это 14 вопросов.
Я прошел указанный курс дистанционно и ускоренно, набираю в тестировании 78%, не могу понять где я ошибаюсь. ПОМОГИТЕ ЧЕМ СМОЖЕТЕ!!!

----------


## EquiTable

Привет всем! Нужны ответы на 1C: Франчайзи, ИТС: Администратор, Клиент - менеджер. Помогите кто - нибудь, буду признателен. 
Email:vas6010@gmail.com

----------


## EquiTable

Привет всем! Нужны ответы на 1C: Франчайзи, ИТС: Администратор, Клиент - менеджер. Помогите кто - нибудь, буду признателен. 
Email:vas6010@gmail.com

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Привет всем! Нужны ответы на 1C: Франчайзи, ИТС: Администратор, Клиент - менеджер. Помогите кто - нибудь, буду признателен. 
> Email:vas6010@gmail.com


имеются, пишите в личку

----------


## Magyar

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфой по 1С: ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ 8.3. 
Почта: Tauros2418@gmail.com

Благодарю!

----------


## Magyar

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфой по 1С: ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ 8.3. 
Почта: Tauros2418@gmail.com

Благодарю!

----------


## rlg

Здравствуйте! Отправьте, пожалуйста, вопросы и ответы по тестированию по платформе на профессионала на rlg@bk.ru

----------


## godymay

Добрый день! Есть ли ответы по " Администрирование платформы "1С:Предприятие 8" " godymay@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## anko2000

Добрый день!
Ищу ответы на Профессионал по ERP 
o3r2pzzejz7d@mail.ru

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый день!
> Ищу ответы на Профессионал по ERP 
> o3r2pzzejz7d@mail.ru


https://dropmefiles.com/5HsTl - есть такой файлик с ответами

----------

kolosov (19.07.2020), root7 (16.07.2020)

----------


## Max_scarface

Коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста базой для подготовки к тестированию на 1С Проф. С Инфостарта никак не могу скачать свежую версию.
Почта: chepurko.mc@gmail.com

----------


## senstemp

Добрый день, поделитесь плз вопросами и ответами на ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ по платформе 1С:8.3.
Спасибо
senstemp@yandex.ru

----------


## lserzhanl

Колллеги поделитесь пожалуйста ответами 1С Руководитель проекта

----------


## lserzhanl

выслал

----------

senstemp (01.08.2020)

----------


## lserzhanl

> Добрый день, поделитесь плз вопросами и ответами на ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ по платформе 1С:8.3.
> Спасибо
> senstemp@yandex.ru


выслал

----------

senstemp (01.08.2020)

----------


## 1c_platforma

> выслал


а можно мне тоже выслать? 
1c_platforma@mail.ru

----------


## DontTrustMexD

Всегда актуальные ответы по всем тестам, писать в личку (₽)

----------


## Max_scarface

> выслал


А можете мне тоже на почту выслать?
chepurko.mc@gmail.com

----------


## schwarz001100

А можете мне тоже на почту выслать? kamin1c@mail.ru

----------


## Cyrix

Помогите пожалуйста! Очень нужна актуальная база для прохождения тестирования 1С Проф по УТ11! Вышлите пожалуйста на cyrix@mail.ru очень-очень нужно! Спасибо!

----------


## morozav89

> https://dropmefiles.com/5HsTl - есть такой файлик с ответами


Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста вопросами и ответами по Управлению холдингом. morozav89@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста вопросами и ответами по Управлению холдингом. morozav89@mail.ru
> Заранее спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/jAAo3
есть такой вопросник

----------


## ShevaDV

> https://dropmefiles.com/5HsTl - есть такой файлик с ответами


Добрый день! 
Файлы были удалены в связи с истечением срока хранения.
Можете, пожалуйста, перезалить?

----------


## sckifff

Добрый день!
Ищу ответы на Профессионал по ERP.
Предыдущая ссылка не работает. 
Можете перезалить?

----------


## alex1234521

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, пустой конфигурацией для подготовки к тестированию с инфостарта
lamdanalex84@gmail.com
Большое спасибо!

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, пустой конфигурацией для подготовки к тестированию с инфостарта
> lamdanalex84@gmail.com
> Большое спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/Jrnkp
есть такая с ответами

----------


## Sev_TenDer

Добрый день. Ищу администрирование систем на базе платформы "1С:Предприятие 8".

----------


## Vasya26

Добрый день!
Нужна конфигурация для подготовки к тестированию Профессионал по ERP.
vas_marina1@mail.ru

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Pr. WolanD

> https://dropmefiles.com/Jrnkp
> есть такая с ответами


Перезалейте, пожалуйста (а то ссылка уже устарела). Или скиньте, пожалуйста, на мыло pr.woland666@gmail.com конфигурацию с инфостарта для подготовки к тестированию. Можно сразу с вопросами "Проф по платформе" =))

----------


## родион2

Коллеги, Добрый день!
Нужна актуальная конфигурация для подготовки к тестированию 1С: Профессионал либо ответы на тесты. Интересующие тесты "1С:ИТС Клиент–менеджер", "1С:ИТС Специалист по сопровождению", "1С:ИТС Администратор", "1С:Управление торговлей 11.4".

Просьба скинуть на почту: arhipovrodionolegovich@yandex.ru

Большое спасибо!

----------


## AliZ

Добрый день! Очень нужна актуальная конфигурация для подготовки к тестированию 1С: профессионал ЗУП 3.1, либо просто ответы с вопросами. Пожалуйста, поделитесь у кого есть, очень надо!( 
Можете скинуть на почту: zanozina.al@yandex

----------


## orlvit

Коллеги, Добрый день!
Нужна актуальная конфигурация для подготовки к тестированию 1С: Профессионал. Интересующие тесты "1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0", "1С:Платформа 8.3", "1С:Управление торговлей 11.4".

Просьба скинуть на почту: orlvit@yandex.ru

Большое спасибо!

----------


## teilor_ser

Добрый день! Есть Мобильный Тренажер 1С ПРОФ ERP 2.4 формат apk, обменяю на Тренажер 1С ПРОФ Платформа 8.3 формат apk.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Добрый день! Есть Мобильный Тренажер 1С ПРОФ ERP 2.4 формат apk, обменяю на Тренажер 1С ПРОФ Платформа 8.3 формат apk.


В тестах ERP 2.4 были изменения в мае-июне. Полагаю тренажер не актуален на сей день

----------


## teilor_ser

Тренажер обновляется корректно. Проверял неделю назад на сайте тестирования 1С. Сдача 100%

----------


## skvorec74

> выслал


Если не затруднит, вышлите на почту по платформе
teh@m1a.ru

----------


## Alfkz

Если есть по платформе можете выслать на alf_ser@mail.ru

----------


## teilor_ser

если не затруднит, можно тоже на почту ответы по платформе?
ksv1slinux@gmail.com

----------


## serg999h

Можно выслать ответы на почту БП и ERP 2.4
serg999h@mail.ru

----------


## skvorec74

Нужны ответы к экзамену на проф для сдачи платформы, УТ, ЗУП, БП и УНФ, буду благодарен и признателен за помощь.
teh@m1a.ru

----------


## Anton42658

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста вопросами и ответами на ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ по платформе 1С:8.3.
Заранее спасибо) 
kroshin.toni@bk.ru

----------


## Evangelina

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста вопросами и ответами на ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ. ekolka1@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Dark_Nir

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста базой по подготовке к экзаменам ПРОФ. sparkriski@yandex.ru
Спасибо большое.

----------


## Dark_Nir

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста базой по подготовке к экзаменам ПРОФ. sparkriski@yandex.ru
Спасибо большое.

----------


## vy34vlg

Приветствую всех. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, актуальной базой по подготовке к тестам Проф по 1С:Платформа 8.3 и желательно Проф по УХа. Почта vyantarov@yandex.ru. Спасибо большое.

----------


## qayson

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ответами на Профессионала по ЗУП 3.1 Почта hugiwield@gmail.com Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## Gulshat

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста вопросами и ответами на ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ по Бухгалтерии 1С:8.3. gulshat_min@mail.ru

----------


## DblMOVOY

Добрый день. Поделитесь вопросами и ответами на Проф для УТ 11.4. Почта agamesa.ga@gmail.com

----------


## Gulshat

а можете мне тоже прислать пожалуйста.

----------


## skvorec74

> Добрый день. Поделитесь вопросами и ответами на Проф для УТ 11.4. Почта agamesa.ga@gmail.com


И мне пожалуйста

----------


## dn14dn

Нужны вопросы/ответы к Управление холдингом:
Проф Бюджетирование
Проф МСФО
Спец конс УХ
поделитесь, пожалуйста.
maximu2012@ya.ru

----------


## dn14dn

> https://dropmefiles.com/jAAo3
> есть такой вопросник


Файл удалён по сроку( можете перезалить?
Нужны вопросы/ответы к Управление холдингом:
Проф Бюджетирование
Проф МСФО
Спец конс УХ
поделитесь, пожалуйста.
maximu2012@ya.ru

----------


## yattosha

Не ужели нельзя выложить что бы не спрашивать каждый раз? Тогда и я спрошу, дайте пожалуйста ответы к 1С ИТС Специалист по сопровождению. На yattosha@yandex.ru

----------


## MYX

Если есть у кого-го ответы на профессионала по УНФ прошу выслать на 123111.gvs@ngs.ru
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## MYX

Если есть у кого-го ответы на профессионала по УНФ прошу выслать на 123111.gvs@ngs.ru
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## mavr29

Если есть у кого-го ответы на профессионала по ЗУП ? прошу выслать на mavr@email.su  За ранее  спасибо отзывчивым людям .

----------


## anykey123

Если есть у кого-нибудь актуальные вопросы/ответы по профессионалу ERP 2.4, просьба поделиться anykey@europe.com Спасибо.

----------


## Professional

Есть актуальные ответы на Профессионал по УТ 11.4/ Розница/ Бухгалтерия 3.0 пишите в личку

----------


## sylverby

[QUOTE=yattosha;607690]Не ужели нельзя выложить что бы не спрашивать каждый раз? Тогда и я спрошу, дайте пожалуйста ответы к 1С ИТС Специалист по сопровождению. На sylverby@ya.ru

----------


## agamemnum

Поделитесь плиз конфигурацией с ответами на 1С Руководитель проекта
gremmlin@mail.ru

----------


## cheromg

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста вопросы и ответы, для тестирования 1С Проф по платформе. Заранее спасибо!!! cheromg@bk.ru

----------


## lina666

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, вопросы и ответы, для тестирования 1С Проф по платформе. Заранее спасибо!!! lina666@mail.ru

----------


## Satyressa

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, вопросы и ответы, для тестирования 1С Проф по платформе. Заранее спасибо!!!
2095789@mail.ru

----------


## Satyressa

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, вопросы и ответы, для тестирования 1С Проф по платформе. Заранее спасибо!!!
2095789@mail.ru

----------


## Mitrex

Все конфигрурации для тестирования уже давно с не актуальными вопросами, проверенно на себе.Что бы быть уверенным в вопросах лучше купить подписку на 90 дней, и сдать за это время кучу сертификатов.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Все конфигрурации для тестирования уже давно с не актуальными вопросами, проверенно на себе.Что бы быть уверенным в вопросах лучше купить подписку на 90 дней, и сдать за это время кучу сертификатов.


а вы у меня брали?

----------


## Mitrex

Нет, дали ссылку кто то когда-то там все вопросы от 2018 года, а за 2019-2020 были обновления. Возможно у вас и правильные ответы, но они же у вас платные =)

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Нет, дали ссылку кто то когда-то там все вопросы от 2018 года, а за 2019-2020 были обновления. Возможно у вас и правильные ответы, но они же у вас платные =)


ну на то они и платные...потому что поддерживаю актуальность.

----------

Mitrex (03.12.2020)

----------


## XBird

Нужны ответы для 1С Руководителя проектов
Acsservice2011@gmail.com

----------


## arevik4

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, вопросы и ответы, для тестирования 1С Проф по платформе. Заранее спасибо!!! 
arevik4@list.ru

----------


## miximl

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста вопросами и ответами, для тестирования 1С Проф по платформе. Заранее спасибо!!!  mxm.y@yandex.ru

----------


## blackshaark

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста вопросы и ответы, для тестирования 1С Проф по платформе. Заранее спасибо!!! polkovnikov.denis2011@yandex.ru

----------


## Max312

Доброго времени суток! скиньте пожалуйста конфу с вопросами и ответами на тест 1с профессионал по ЗУП (3.1). Заранее спасибо. maxim.politsin2013@yandex.ru

----------


## edzes

там вопросы от 2018 года

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> там вопросы от 2018 года


У меня всегда обновляемые тесты

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> там вопросы от 2018 года


У меня всегда обновляемые тесты

----------


## alekszdan

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста вопросы и ответы, для тестирования 1С Проф бухгалтерия 3.0
alekszdan@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## PsiXOBoT

Будте добры, Конфу На Профессионала на почту bonus-131@yandex.ru

----------


## feniko

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста ответы, для тестирования 1С Проф бухгалтерия 3.0
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## mofo

Всем привет. Что ли все еще моей базой от 2018 пользовались? :)
Появился доступ, базу по профу обновил, актуально на начало марта. В базе тесты по России, если сильно нужно будет, могу добавить по другим странам.
Попробуем этот файлообменник, если совсем тяжко качать будет, загружу куда попроще
prof_all_04032021.dt

----------

alsiona19 (10.09.2021), Alterd (24.09.2021), Fegase (23.03.2021), Kawarimi (31.08.2021), Love.1c (24.04.2022), nicklyjack (14.04.2021), shdm2012 (28.04.2021)

----------


## Wordfox

> Всем привет. Что ли все еще моей базой от 2018 пользовались? :)
> Появился доступ, базу по профу обновил, актуально на начало марта. В базе тесты по России, если сильно нужно будет, могу добавить по другим странам.
> Попробуем этот файлообменник, если совсем тяжко качать будет, загружу куда попроще
> prof_all_04032021.dt


Добрый день. Не скачивает.

----------


## mofo

Ок, перезалил
prof_all_04032021.dt

----------

1c_platforma (19.04.2021), AborigenKa (03.04.2021), Asshol (05.05.2021), AvdotiiPreobra (29.08.2022), bashBO (10.03.2021), buxdmitry (30.09.2021), cs25 (09.03.2021), deddi (04.09.2021), Dinchic (08.04.2021), Docidoci (03.12.2021), Fargul (15.06.2021), Fegase (23.03.2021), fin577 (28.06.2021), gnusmedved (05.04.2021), GreatSerj (17.03.2021), Gurna (09.04.2021), hep-cat (03.09.2021), Kawarimi (31.08.2021), Kotovskij (24.03.2021), levachok (10.03.2021), Love.1c (14.10.2021), mash55 (28.09.2021), Mitrex (20.04.2021), nasstassia (28.03.2021), Neferant (06.04.2021), nicklyjack (14.04.2021), Niknaimen (24.03.2021), Remm67 (13.04.2021), RoxsAndy (22.10.2021), shdm2012 (28.04.2021), skillman (18.04.2021), surikateg (27.09.2021), tourist_ya (08.11.2021), Trostin (27.11.2021), Usess (17.09.2021), vekmn (28.10.2021), vitalk (08.10.2021), VooDOOPRO (19.05.2021), Wordfox (07.03.2021), ZaikaNeznaika (12.10.2021), Zloisasha (24.09.2021), ZmeiX (30.03.2021), Zts (22.04.2021), Маруся18 (27.09.2021), Морока (27.08.2021)

----------


## Kasstd

Спасибо, за базу. Но в базе только один тест "1С в мобильном". :(
Можно выложить базу со всеми тестами?

----------


## mofo

Там все тесты, смотрите лучше

----------

creator.ru (31.03.2021)

----------


## Caritas

Профессионал 1С:ИТС Специалист по сопровождению такого теста не нашла, нету?

----------


## mofo

Он в списке на сайте есть, но там нет вопросов, просто строчка в оглавлении, но при переходе ничего нет там. Не знаю, почему так. То ли доступа нет, то ли еще что-то.
Там несколько таких тестов.

----------


## imvikuz

ребят а на 1С:Руководитель проектов нет ответов на экз? Очень был бы признателен

----------


## janit

Спасибо большое за базу. Есть баг: при прогонке избранных тестов при снятой галочке на форме "Удалять тесты из избранных после прохождения тестирования" всё равно очищаются те записи регистра избранных тестов, на которые были даны правильные ответы. 

Фиксанул данным кодом в модуле объекта обработки "ТС_Тестирование" (прилагаю). Можете внести изменения в свой проект.

----------

shdm2012 (13.05.2021)

----------


## Морока

Невероятно тебе благодарен, если живешь в Ставрополе с меня пиво

----------


## Vitalis_Taurus

Господа и дамы, а есть более актуальная конфа? Или только от марта-апреля 2021 года?

----------


## DiselDen

Здравствуйте!
А есть у кого комплект новых вопросов (от июля 2021) сертификационного экзамена на знание основных механизмов платформы «1С:Предприятие 8» с примерами решений
(Издание 2) ???

----------


## budda1975

не подскажите, в данной конфигурации тесты по бгу актуальные ?

----------


## Max-63

Помогите найти конфигурацию для тестирований 1С:Профессионал. В теме ссылки увы не рабочие

----------


## DiselDen

> Помогите найти конфигурацию для тестирований 1С:Профессионал. В теме ссылки увы не рабочие


https://www.dropbox.com/s/3zn1d3mnl0...032021.dt?dl=0

На сегодняшний день все работает ..

----------

Alexey_Alex (12.01.2022), blondinka86 (11.05.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), on-lite (04.05.2022), Rio2000 (07.02.2022), АртурОк (07.12.2022)

----------


## dandyintel

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, вопросы и ответы, для тестирования 1С Проф по платформе. Заранее спасибо!!! diso2006@yandex.ru

----------


## apx_egor

Добрый день, перезалейте пожалуйста базу или отправьте на почту: viking_92_egor@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Love.1c

> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3zn1d3mnl0...032021.dt?dl=0
> 
> На сегодняшний день все работает ..


Как её обновить/дополнить новыми курсами?

----------


## on-lite

База уже неактуальна. Проф разработчик. Вопросы-ответы отличаются, не везде, но всё же.

----------


## AlexandraNazarova

Всем привет 
Ищу ответы на Розница Проф или "Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения" 
буду рада любой помощи

----------


## alexshape

Добрый день. Есть база с вопросами к экзамену (1с профессионал по платформе 2 издание). Прошу скинуть на почту support1cSema@ya.ru

----------


## alexshape

Добрый день. Есть база с вопросами к экзамену (1с профессионал по платформе 2 издание)?. Прошу скинуть на почту support1cSema@ya.ru

----------


## k_v

Здравствуйте. Нужна база для подготовки к тестированию 1С Профессионал, посвежее :). Помогтие пожалуйста. Залейте на обменник, или скиньте на почту kroha78@list.ru

----------

